# update on the overnight stuff



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

Last night at 3am I was 5.8 - excellent

I get up at 8am 14.9 

so something horrific is happening between those times. I'm starting to think this is a case of the ole DP! I've upped my basals again between 3 and 6am to see how that goes.

I got myself down to 13.5 just now and had to eat breakfast, feeling sick but really really hungry.

Now I best get ready for work. Urgh, do I have to?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 2, 2010)

Yuck! Not surprised you're feeling rough. I find high BG first thing is far worse than at any other time of day.

I certainly suffer from the old DP - my overnight basal is 0.5u/h, but the first hour before rising and the two hours after I'm on 1.6u/h 

Hope the changes you've made help!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Yuck! Not surprised you're feeling rough. I find high BG first thing is far worse than at any other time of day.
> 
> I certainly suffer from the old DP - my overnight basal is 0.5u/h, but the first hour before rising and the two hours after I'm on 1.6u/h
> 
> Hope the changes you've made help!



I was on 0.45, have pushed it to 0.6 - fingers crossed it does something cuz thats one hell of a jump. 

Don't wanna go to work. It was such a stressful day yesterday (1st of the month and banks don't mix) and don't want a repeat


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam a couple of things to boggle around the brain (sorry)

If it's DP's, then you would get this senario every day and the jump from the starting point to end point would be quite consistant i.e what ever bg you started at, you see a jump of 5-6mmol/l over the period!...

I think you may have to really look into the whole day and run up to your night, to see if anything constantly sticks out when this happens, has it may be being caused by a time lag from earlier parts of the day...

Look at your stress levels, see if there could be any conection here, in general our BG rise with stress are you tackling your stress load adquately enough for a large period of time with your pump, but falling short??

Foods is another one to have a good old look at, as it may be that if you are eating foods with high fat content, such as pasta's, chinese, indian etc again here you may be tackling the main parts, but getting hit by the fats because you falling short somewhere..

Even exercise regimes, could have quite a time lag and hit when least expected...

Some of these would explain why some nights you are hitting hypo in the early hours of the morning and other's you'll not, and could explain the DP effect you are having occasionally etc..

As if not ruled out and they are having an effect would mean that you just go around in circles trying to pin down your night time basal rate without much or little success


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 2, 2010)

Meh, looks like I'm going to have to do some more over nighters too. been waking up between 10 & 12 for the past 4 days now.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Sam a couple of things to boggle around the brain (sorry)
> 
> If it's DP's, then you would get this senario every day and the jump from the starting point to end point would be quite consistant i.e what ever bg you started at, you see a jump of 5-6mmol/l over the period!...
> 
> ...



Ellie

I don't hypo in the night, I've prooved that. I rise from 5 to between 9 and 14 every morning. It's a pattern that has been happening for weeks and weeks. It's definitely DP, have been discussing it with nursey all day via email. There are no hypos at all, and that is after waking up and testing every 1-2 hours. No hypos at all. And yep, whatever i go to bed on, whatever I wake up at 3am at (usually about 5), I jump that high whatever time I wake up. It's getting VERY annoying. And trust me when I say I'm looking at during the day too - and that is that I run at c 7-12 throughout the day. Lunch is a big problem. And yes, I am stressed. I am in a very high stress job. Soon as I get a nasty customer, the levels shoot up, I don't drop.

Hey, at least I've stopped the overnight hypos.

I'm getting a CGM at some stage soon. Good. It's about ruddy time. Spoken to nursey, she has told me to stop beating myself up. And all of this differing info (sorry Ellie...) is making me panic  that's not having a go, but it does make me a panic a bit. 

Thank god for the CGM option that is coming up. It will help answer my questions at least. But for now, after night after night of 3am tests and full on basal testing (I am so sleep deprived its unreal!) I definitely think its DP...there's no hypos. It's just rising and rising after 3am. I get the same thing from 10-3pm, but I don't think that's DP XD


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 3, 2010)

Sounds like you're getting there with identifying the problem, yay!

I think a CGM is a great idea - hopefully you get it before too long. You might actually get a full night's sleep before Christmas!


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 3, 2010)

Good luck and I hope you get sorted soon!

I was 9.8 before bed!  didn't correct as still had some active insulin.
Tested at 3am and I was 10.2 so I corrected then.
woke up with a reading of 5.1.

I am on lates this week though so not the best time to do it so will try again next week assuming no big highs between now and then.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks kids. Improvement this morning, woke on 11 instead of 14 

Definitely an issue, have upped again and giving that a go between 3-7 am, think I'm at 0.6u/h now. Gonna see how that goes, basal testing tomorrow night (Matts letting me use his phone alarm because mine seems to think its fun to not go off and let me oversleep in the mornings!)

Also upped my lunchtime basals too from 11-3pm. It didn't work, I still got an epic spike. I think that's the bread however, going full time onto wholemeal now.

I think pre leaving work needs lowering as I hypo when I get home. That's even with a very low TBR on an hour before leaving. Trying 1.5hours before leaving tomorrow.

Full on basal test tomorrow night. Wish me luck


----------

